# why.....?



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Can I not go to Johnny's and but just one thing   

Went to get a Schmitt and ended up with;

Zymol sponge
Shampoo Plus
1Z CP
Schmitt
3M tape

oh and a sample of a new polish to try


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I know the feeling. Just paid the £19 1Z group buy, but got carried away and spent £80.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

If you going to get stuff you may aswell get it all in one go!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Can I not go to Johnny's and but just one thing
> 
> Went to get a Schmitt and ended up with;
> 
> ...


I know the feeling!

Although the last time I did well only to leave with what I went for.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not far from Johnny's 'Aladdin's Cave' - must resist the temptation


----------



## BananaCar (Nov 14, 2006)

I know the feeling - but I'm past help as I turn up with a list!


----------



## AdamG (Sep 24, 2006)

I did the same recently too.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

CK888 said:


> I'm not far from Johnny's 'Aladdin's Cave' - must resist the temptation


Can't be done mate - tried too many times but Johnny (AKA Abanazar (SP?)) somehow manages to tempt me with goodies


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Will give up at some point, visit him in the New Year for some Zymol action and probably come back with Destiny instead of Titanium


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> I know the feeling!
> 
> Although the last time I did well only to leave with what I went for.


We will have to make sure next time that doesnt happen.....


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I'm hating the thought of a couple of jobs I have booked in Jan in Johnny's area as I know i'll have to make them last a long while to ensure he's gone home or I'll be spending more than I earn


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just imagine if I opened up on a Saturday for a few hours every other weekend.....

In fact.... 

In the new year? Who fancies a couple of "Saturday Mornings with Johnny?" 

A bit of muffin (not that sort Andy, I know how you think) and some Hot Chocolate.... and a nice hot pressure washer to play with


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> I'm hating the thought of a couple of jobs I have booked in Jan in Johnny's area as I know i'll have to make them last a long while to ensure he's gone home or I'll be spending more than I earn


Have you not heard of Late Night Opening.......

It only happens when your "In My Area"..... oh and "Get back on yer own patch"


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Just imagine if I opened up on a Saturday for a few hours every other weekend.....
> 
> In fact....
> 
> ...


La La La La La La La I can't hear you! La La La La La La

:driver:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

John sounds like a great idea ... always tempted by a muffin ....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> John sounds like a great idea ... always tempted by a muffin ....


Hallelujah to that my brother..!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy - it's easy, just remember he's a salesman, put your blinkers on, and rememeber DON'T go into the warehouse with him!

hmm, muffins.....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL yep he is a salesman but I'll let him shout me a muffin or two


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Can't be doing with a Saturday morning muffin.......
















..........I'll get me coat 

Seriously, sounds like a blinding idea mate :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Johnny says:
LOOK INTO MY EYES 
LOOK INTO MY EYES
LOOK AT MY ZYMOL
LOOK INTO MY EYES









Great stuff i can see how hd-cleanse works and everything..........

We could even have a public wet t shirt compo to beat johnnys winner last year..mrs bahajabi who went away soaked but happy with her pot of hairwax


----------



## BananaCar (Nov 14, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Just imagine if I opened up on a Saturday for a few hours every other weekend.....
> 
> In fact....
> 
> ...


:thumb:

Sounds like a better idea than my usual rushed lunchtime visit


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would certainly be up for a good bit of muffin - what a nice way to start the weekend


----------

